# התייעצות דחופה



## duplo2 (19/8/15)

התייעצות דחופה 
שלום לכל חברי הפורום 
אחי התחתנן ביום ראשון באחד מהאולמות שנחשבים הטובים בירושלים (או כך לפחות חשבנו) - *בינתיים לא רוצה לכתוב את השם של האולם כי אני לא רוצה לפגוע בפרנסה של האנשים שם.*

לאורך כל הדרך מרגע שחתמנו את החוזה הרגשנו שבעל האולם מנסה להוציא מאיתנו בכח עוד ועוד כסף בשקרים ובאי עמידה בהתחייבויות 

*לדוגמא *: הוא התחייב לנו שלאולם יש רישון עסק ושעד האירוע שלנו הוא גם יראה לנו אותו (יש לנו הקלטה של הפגישה הזאת) - שבוע לפני החתונה כאשר שאלנו אותו אם הרישיון עסק הוסדר - הוא אמר לנו בע"פ שכן ואחכ* גם כתב במייל בפירוש "הוסדר" *
כשבדקנו עם קשרים שיש לנו מול אגף הרישוי בעיריית ירושלים - קיבלנו את התשובה הבאה : 
_"עדיין לבעלים של אולם X לא הונפק רישיון והיתר פג תוקפו. העסק נמצא בטיפול של הפיקוח. אני לא יכול לפרט סיבות  לאי-חידוש רישיון"_

בסיכום של המוזמנים דיברנו על סדר גודל של 450 + 50 רזרבה כשבעל האולם אמר בעל פה שנרים אליו טלפון שבוע לפני החתונה כדי להגיד לו מה כמות המוזמנים הסופית - כעשינו את זה ואמרנו לו שאנחנו לא נזדקק ליותר מ450 מוזמנים כמו שדובר בהתחלה - הוא לא הסכים בשום פנים ואופן וחייב אותנו לתת לו צ'ק ביטחון על 500 מוזמנים כי אחרת הוא* איים "שהוא לא יפתח האולם באירוע"* - בגלל שהרגשנו שאנחנו שבויים בידו ואין לנו אלטרנטיבה נתנו צ'ק לו לשבוע אחרי האירוע.

*עוד דוגמא* : בסיכום הסופי עם מנהלת האירועים שלו היא אמרה ש500 מוזמנים לא מתחלק ב-12 אנשים לשולחן והתחייבה בכתב (ראו את הSMS המצורף) שנשלם על 492 מוזמנים בלבד. (זה פער ששווה כסף אל מול 500 מוזמנים) 
בסוף האירוע היה לנו 430 מוזמנים בלבד, כשבאנו לעשות המנהלת אמרה שאנחנו חייבים לשלם על 492 ובלית ברירה הסכמנו - כ*שהוא הגיע הוא פוצץ את הכל* ואמר שזה לא מעניין אותו הסיכום הכתוב מול מנהלת ושהוא יפקיד את הצ'ק ביטחון.
*ולאחר מכן איים באלימות ו"שאנחנו לא יודעים מי הסתבכנו" *
השאלה :
אחי הגדול בהתייעצת עם כמה עורכי דין ומאוד רוצה לתבוע אותו (יותר על העקרון) וטוען שבגלל השקר שלו בנוגע לרישון עסק ושהכל מתועד בית המשפט יחייב אותו.
אחי הקטן (החתן) רוצה לשלם רק על 492 מוזמנים ולגמור עם זה.

*אשמח לשמוע מניסיונכם ואכוונה שלכם מה כדאי לעשות*. ? ומניסיון שלנו אל תלכו למקום שבו אתם מרגישים שמשהו לא אמין בו.


----------



## Fitch (19/8/15)

לא סתם אין לו רשיון. אם התחייבתם על 450 איך עדכנתם ל-492? 
הייתם צריכים לשלם על 450 ולא להעלות ולא לפחד מהאיומים שלו. במיוחד כשהכל מוקלט ו/או מתועד.


----------



## duplo2 (19/8/15)

בגלל שבחוזה 
אין התייחסות לרזרבה ובגלל האמירה שלו בעל פה שנעדכן על כמות המוזמנים הסופית שבוע לפני
היינו תמימים
חששנו שהוא יהרוס לנו את האירוע
&nbsp
מה הכוונה "לא סתם אין לו רישיון עסק"
דרך אגב אנקדוטה מעניינת היא שראינו את הבעלים האלה עצמם מתראיינים באינטרנט על עד כמה רישיון עסק זה חשוב ועד כמה האולם שלו בטיחותי בגלל שיש לו רישיון עסק והכסף שהוא משקיע בזה
ובסוף מתברר שאין בכלל רישיון - אין בושה
&nbsp
נשמח לעוד הצעות מהניסיון שלכם
האם זה ככה כל בעלי האולמות(כמו קבלנים) או שאנחנו נפלנו ?


----------



## Fitch (19/8/15)

בחוזה כתוב 450? עדכנתם בכתב/במייל על 500/492?


----------



## duplo2 (19/8/15)

בחוזה כתוב סהכ 500 כולל הרזרבה 
ואין התייחסות לרזרבה
בעל האולם הסביר בעל פה שה500 כולל 450 + רזרבה
&nbsp
מה שמפריע לנו הוא העבודה שהוא לא מוכן אפילו ל492 שהמנהלת אירוע שלו אישרה בSMS כתוב
ובגלל שיש לו צ'ק ביד הוא לא מוכן לדבר עם אף אחד - וגם השקר שלו בנוגע לרישיום עסק


----------



## elinoket (20/8/15)

יש הקלטה שלו שאומר ש450 זה התחייבות ו50 זה רזרבה? 
אם כן, אז יש לכם ראיות מוצקות. אם לא אז יכול להיות שתוכלו ללכת על הטענה שבנורמה באולמות לפיה 10% זה רזרבה ואז אם סה"כ זה 500 בחוזה, זה אומר ש450 זה ההתחייבות בפועל ו50 זה רזרבה
בכל אופן תבטלו את השיק פשוט וככה הוא לא יוכל לאיים להפקיד אותו.
צר לי על החוויה שלכם, אני מקווה שלפחות למדתם להבא לעגן הכל הכל בחוזה ולא לתת לאיומי סרק להפחיד אותכם


----------



## Lb222 (22/8/15)

החוזה מאוד ברור בנושא המוזמנים 
יש כמות של מינימום מוזמנים - קרי 450. 
ויש את הרזברות שכמו השם שלהן זה רזברה , לא מחייבים על זה ,האולם חייב להיות ערוך לקבלה של יותר מהכמות המנימאלית. לרוב זה 10 אחוז אמורים ולא צריכים לשלם על זה כלל במידה ולא הגיעו יותר מ450 , מהאורח ה451 את משלמת על רזברות נקודה. 
ושוב כל זה תלוי מה כתוב בחוזה - אם שלחתם הודעה , סידרתם סידור ישיבה לפי 500 זו בעיה גדולה , כי זה בעצם מעלה את הכמות המנימיאלית ל 500.... ופה הבעיה , זה אמור להיות כתוב גם בחוזה שמה שמגישים להושבה זה המספר שממנו לא ניתן לרדת ( זה למה אומרים להושיב לא יודע ממה שהתחייבתם). 

לגבי רישיון עסק- זה ממש לא רלוונטי , אם היה קורה משהו זה משהו אחר ממליץ לכם לעזוב את זה בצד זה לא קשור. 

מה שחשוב זה לבדוק מה כתוב בחוזה ולפי זה לפעול (כמובן לבדוק עם עורכי דין שמבינים בדיני חוזים.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (19/8/15)

לדעתי (ואני לא משפטנית) 
עניין הרשיון מסריח, אבל אין מה לתבוע על זה. בפועל לא נגרם נזק ולכן יהיה לכם קשה לתמחר את התביעה שלכם בעניין הזה.
לגבי המנות - אני מניחה שחתמתם על חוזה מול האולם. מה כתוב בו? כמה מנות? (450+50 רזרבות מבחינת מה שהאולם צריך להכין זה עדיין 500, לא 450). האם כתוב שם משהו לגבי שינוי אח״כ? לגבי זה שאי אפשר לרדם בכמות המוזמנים אלא רק לעלות?
&nbsp
בכל אופן נשמע שאתם יכולים לתבוע על ה-8 מנות ששילמת עליהם סתם ויש לכם הוכחה בכתב. בכל עניין אחר - אם אין הוכחה עלול להיות קשה בבית משפט...


----------



## dori78 (19/8/15)

יש כמה דברים שלא ברורים לי. 
1. אם אחיך הוא החתן למה אתה כותב "לנו", "חתמנו", "התחייבנו"?
מילא ההורים, במקרה של הורים שמעורבים מאוד בתכנון. אבל אח?

2. לא חותמים על חוזה לפני שרואים רישיון עסק.

3. בד"כ סוגרים מראש מס' מוזמנים מינימלי שממנו אי אפשר לרדת.
למיטב הבנתי במקרה שלכם זה היה 450, כאשר האולם מתחייב להיות מוכן עם עוד 10% רזרבה - כלומר סה"כ 495 מנות.
אין שום חשיבות למס' האורחים לשולחן, כי ברוב המקרים יש 3-4 שולחנות לא מלאים
(כי לך תושיב את דודה שושנה שלא נשאר לה מקום בשולחן של הדודות האחרות עם החבר שלך מהמילואים שלא מכיר אף אחד אחר).
עניין אחד הוא חוסר היכולת שלכם לצפות נכונה את מס' האורחים ולכן אתם נאלצים לשלם על אורחים שלא הגיעו.
עניין אחר הוא הרזרבה, שאמורה להיות מחושבת ע"י בעל האולם כאופציה *ומחוייבת רק אם מומשה.*

לדעתי אתם יכולים ללכת עם זה לתביעות קטנות ולשלם לו לפי 450 עליהם התחייבתם בחוזה. על ה-20 שלא הגיעו תאלצו לשלם.


----------



## duplo2 (19/8/15)

תשובות 
1. אחי הגדול היה עם החתן
2. האמנו לו כי הוא אמר שהיה לו והתחייב שיהיה לו עד האירוע - יש גבול לכמה אפשר לחשוד באנשים
3. היינו מוכנים גם לשלם על 492 אורחים כדי לסגור ולהיפטר מהכאב ראש הזה אבל אפילו לזה הוא לא מוכן כי יש לו ביד את הצ'ק ביטחון ולמרות שהוא התחייב בכתב ל492 הוא מנסה להוציא עוד 8 מנות בכח


----------



## dori78 (20/8/15)

אתה רציני? "האמנו לו כי הוא אמר"??? 
אין גבול כמה אפשר לחשוד באנשים, כפי שאתם מגלים עכשיו באיחור.
יש מקום לבירורים שונים, בהחלט יכול להיות אולם שיש לו רישיון מושהה בגלל שהוא בעיצומו של הליך בירוקרטי כלשהו. את זה בודקים מול הרשויות הרלוונטיות ולא מול אותו אדם.

צ'ק שכתוב עליו "לביטחון בלבד" הבנק יכבד רק בתנאי שאתה מאשר.
אני מקווה שלפחות כתבתם "לביטחון בלבד"...

אם לא - אני במקומך הייתי מבטלת את הצ'ק ונותנת לו צ'ק על 450 מנות.
לדעתי בבית משפט יש לך קייס לא רע ואם יש לו שכל הוא יגיד תודה וייעלם לך מהחיים.
תנסה לברר עם הרשויות האם מתישהו היה לו רישיון עסק ואם כן מתי פקע תוקפו.
אם כל החתימה על החוזה בוצעה תחת ערפל סמיך של רמאות מצדו - בהחלט יכול להיות שכל החוזה הזה לא רלוונטי לכלום ותפתחו את הכל לדיון מחודש בבית המשפט.


----------



## A לוןA (21/8/15)

כמה הערות- 
א. המילים "לביטחון בלבד" הן המלצה לחלוטין. אין שום מחוייבות משפטית לבנק לכבד או לברר דבר וחצי דבר ואפילו לא לקבל אישור מכותב הצ'ק. אם הפקיד "מגדיל ראש" הוא יתקשר ויברר, ואם לא- אז לא. צ'ק ביטחון הוא צ'ק לכל דבר ועניין ללא שום מחוייבות משפטית נוספת.
ב. ביטול של צ'ק ביטחון כמוהו כביטול של צ'ק שנתת לסופר. אם לא תוכיח בבית משפט כשל תמורה (ופה, לכל היותר ניתן להוכיח כשל תמורה חלקי)- תחוייב בצ'ק ובהוצאות המשפט
&nbsp
אם החוזה נחתם על 500, יהיה קשה להוכיח (בלי הקלטות/מסמכים נוספים) שסוכם על 450+50 שרק אם ימומשו ישולמו, והסמס המצ"ב, אם יתקבל כראיה, מקסימום יחסוך 8 מנות.
&nbsp
עם כל הכבוד לעקרונות- לדעתי זה לא שווה את הטירחה. תשלמו עוד 8 מנות וחסל.


----------



## Fitch (20/8/15)

התייעצו בעו"ד חבר/מכר. אתם מכניסים את עצמכם לבור...


----------



## לשבור את בנימין (24/8/15)

תקשיבו לעצה של עצמכם ואל תסגרו במקום שמסריח מחוסר אמינות 
אל תלכו ותסגרו עם מישהו שמריח מסריח ולא אמין. דיבורים לחוד במיוחד כשרוציםלמכור לכם מוצר או שירות, וההחלטה שלכם לחוד. כשלא מגיע שום גיבוי לדיבורים האלו.

כמו שיצרתם את המצב הזה למרות שתיעדתם והרגשתם, גם עכשיו אתם
לא יודעים איך אתם יוצאים וממשיכים הלאה, תעשו בקרת נזקים וצאו מהסיפור.
וכן, תפרסמו את שם הבעלים והאולם. שמחת זקנתי על ילדים וצעירים שיכולים
למצוא עבודה אחרת. לא אכפת לכם מהשמחה הבאה שתהיה שם ותדפוק בעצם למשפחות את השמחה שבחגיגה? זה לא מפעל טקסטיל, העובדים יסתדרו.


----------

